# Shooting vanes off the raised rest?



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Plastic vanes will cause interference problems...


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BowmanJay said:


> Plastic vanes will cause interference problems...


I was of the understanding that vanes shot well off a flipper rest......I've seen many doing it especially the Oly shooters. Am I wrong on this or what?


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I shoot blazer vanes on my titan with a flipper rest and pinnacle with a bear weatherrest. No issues at all.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

They shoot fine off a flipper type rest. Biggest problem is when grouping arrows you shoot lots of holes in them and some do not find vanes to be very 'Trad'. Fastflight strings, state of the art carbon limbs and carbon arrows are ok, but not plastic vanes..............go figure.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

centershot said:


> They shoot fine off a flipper type rest. Biggest problem is when grouping arrows you shoot lots of holes in them and some do not find vanes to be very 'Trad'. Fastflight strings, state of the art carbon limbs and carbon arrows are ok, but not plastic vanes..............go figure.


That figures, but having seen the short, tall vanes on some of the arrows, I find it appealing and a fit for my Mini fletcher......just don't know how stablyzing they are?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Ive never had much luck using vanes from any trad bow regardless of the rest. Some people do and claim it works well for them. If I could use vanes instead of feathers, I would certainly do it. Much more durable, easier to clean after a kill and much quieter in flight and if you bump them while in your stand.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've shot a variety of vanes off of an elevated rest. It takes well tuned arrows and also a rest which gets out of the way easily. Some of the plastic stick-on rests will have problems regardless. I've tried both the Champion 2 and Spig ZT without problems.
One thing you DO NOT want is high profile vanes like Blazers, if anything you want long vanes of very low profile. Bohning actually just released some specifically to compete with the mylar vanes that many freestyle archers use. The mylar vanes are still the lightest but also extremely fragile, they are basically for people who don't miss.
Personally I'm going back to feathers for 3D just because they take colisions with twigs and whatnot much better, only bummer is shooting in rain. I may try the new Bohning vanes on my skinny Field arrows though.

-Grant


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

grantmac said:


> I've shot a variety of vanes off of an elevated rest. It takes well tuned arrows and also a rest which gets out of the way easily. Some of the plastic stick-on rests will have problems regardless. I've tried both the Champion 2 and Spig ZT without problems.
> One thing you DO NOT want is high profile vanes like Blazers, if anything you want long vanes of very low profile. Bohning actually just released some specifically to compete with the mylar vanes that many freestyle archers use. The mylar vanes are still the lightest but also extremely fragile, they are basically for people who don't miss.
> Personally I'm going back to feathers for 3D just because they take colisions with twigs and whatnot much better, only bummer is shooting in rain. I may try the new Bohning vanes on my skinny Field arrows though.
> 
> -Grant


Well, feathers should be all I use then cause I'm a fair weather shooter. No rain in my agenda. I won't stay out in the rain for a 3-D shoot either......


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Well, feathers should be all I use then cause I'm a fair weather shooter. No rain in my agenda. I won't stay out in the rain for a 3-D shoot either......


Then don't come to a shoot in the NW, it seems to rain every weekend there is a shoot!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

marc weier said:


> Then don't come to a shoot in the NW, it seems to rain every weekend there is a shoot!


I hear ya......my wife and I stayed at Tall Chief RV Resort near Fall City, Washington and it rained everyday from April till July 4th. I was ready to pack up and head south but when it stopped I was on the Tall Chief golf course every day......Loved it then!


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

I found that the flipper rest is the ONLY rest that will shoot vanes perfectly. On my Bear Grizzly, the arrow fly in like high speed darts. This is not the case with vanes shot off the shelf, or the brush rest. Also, 5 inch vanes are the way to go. This is no BS for a while I had both 4 inch and 5 inch vaned arrows in the quiver. I actually had to aim 3 inches lower on the target spot with the 5 inch, because they flew that much better.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

RecurvesOnly said:


> I found that the flipper rest is the ONLY rest that will shoot vanes perfectly. On my Bear Grizzly, the arrow fly in like high speed darts. This is not the case with vanes shot off the shelf, or the brush rest. Also, 5 inch vanes are the way to go. This is no BS for a while I had both 4 inch and 5 inch vaned arrows in the quiver. I actually had to aim 3 inches lower on the target spot with the 5 inch, because they flew that much better.


I wonder if that holds true with the feathers?


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

YES YES and I left out the most important YEEESSS! Feathers off the flipper rest would have to be even better. If you already have feather fletching, you've got the tops, but if it's only vanes you're shooting with, the flipper rest is really really the ONLY recurve rest to go with. Note my flipper rest on the Bear Grizzly, it's the only bow I can use with vanes.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

RecurvesOnly said:


> View attachment 1328484
> YES YES and I left out the most important YEEESSS! Feathers off the flipper rest would have to be even better. If you already have feather fletching, you've got the tops, but if it's only vanes you're shooting with, the flipper rest is really really the ONLY recurve rest to go with. Note my flipper rest on the Bear Grizzly, it's the only bow I can use with vanes.


I've got the Bear Kodiak Hunter that looks like the one you have on top. It is a good shooting bow but at 45lbs a little much for me right now doing targets....


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Rembrant, the one on top is the Kodiak Magnum, I'm done for good with THAT one! I'm all over the target with it and the advice in the forum was to get better matched arrows. I just think being 6'3 and having a draw length of 30", the short Kodiak Magnum is not for me. I'm sticking with my Grizzly and Kodiak Hunter like your's. The K-Hunter is 50# the Grizzly is 45#. I'm finally where I should be: The K-Hunter has the brush rest for feathers, the Grizzly-flipper rest for vanes. The Kodiak Magnum-EBAY at the end of August!


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I get excellent flight form my 4" vanes with my NAP Centerest.


----------

